# Barrels multiplying



## Boatboy24 (Jun 9, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on Vadai #2 this weekend. Now I'll have one for MLF'd wine and one for kits. Got the schedules worked out for both now through December.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 9, 2013)

Yea, now you did it. You know they will cross pollinate and before you know it you will have another little one!


----------



## pjd (Jun 9, 2013)

What size did you go for? I am trying to decide what would be best for me.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 9, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Yea, now you did it. You know they will cross pollinate and before you know it you will have another little one!



I'm actually a little concerned about that. Obviously, my kits will be kept properly sulfited, but is there anything else I should do to prevent any "hanky panky"?  Do they need to be physically separated? 




pjd said:


> What size did you go for? I am trying to decide what would be best for me.



Both are 23 liter. My schedule now has me doing 4 juice buckets a year. Each will spend 3 months in the barrel. Same with kits.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 9, 2013)

Keep em in separate rooms or all bets are off!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats on the new addition to your winery! 

In preparation for my 6 gallon barrel, I didn't add the sorbate to any of my kits.

I should have purchased 2 more 6 gallon barrels instead of 2 - 5 gallon, I was used to only getting 5 gallons if wine from the juice buckets that I bought locally.

I figured this was normal. ....in reality it was poor handling and storage on part of the lhbs.

Since I picked up my buckets directly fom M&M, I been getting a full 6 gallons. 

I'm sure that once I rack them a few times I'll lose a bit to sediment, I'll use the extra to top off the barrels.


----------



## robie (Jun 10, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> I'm sure that once I rack them a few times I'll lose a bit to sediment, I'll use the extra to top off the barrels.



Save that sediment in as small a sealed jar as it will fit (as little air as possible). Store it in the frig for a week or so, then use a sanitized turkey baster to extract the clean, clear wine off the top of the now settled sediment. Over the cycle of a typical batch, you can recover several bottles of wine this way.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 10, 2013)

Barrel multiplying is not unusual. When they start doing third order non-linear partial differential equations, let us know.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 10, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Barrel multiplying is not unusual. When they start doing third order non-linear partial differential equations, let us know.


 

Too Funny!! LOL LOL and LOL again!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jun 10, 2013)

I no longer play Barry White in the wine room for that reason. I had one and am now "expecting" another.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the laughs gang!  Regarding the "cross pollination", perhaps there is a latex cover I can put on one of the barrels for protection. 

Tom: to your point: I pretty much have given up using sorbate, unless sweetenting. Definitely an no-no around the MLB.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jun 10, 2013)

Lmfao! Too funny!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 3, 2013)

After a mix up with my order, my new baby arrived today, finally. The stand was broken beyond repair, so I sent an email to MoreWine about it. An hour later, I heard back from them and was told a new stand is on the way. Great service from those guys. I've begun the break in and hope it goes as well as my first one did. That one was as water tight as a frog's arse.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Dec 11, 2013)

*It's a boy!!!!!!!!!!*

Mike, you were right!!! After Six months of sitting in a dark cool room with a bunch of wine, LOOK WHAT HAPPENED! My 2 barrels DID multiply!!!!!!!!!!  By the looks of it, It IS indeed a boy


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 11, 2013)

Ahhhh the doting parents and the prodigal son! Is the camera turned sideways or is the photographer listing! Those barrels look rather sideways!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Dec 11, 2013)

They're a little tipsy after all ther cerebraiten.

I read somewhere that, that helps keep the top staves from drying out.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 11, 2013)

you guys are killing me.....congrats to all of you....lol


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 11, 2013)

So adorable! Congrats to the proud parents!

Wait, we are talking about barrels here, right?


----------



## shoebiedoo (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh yeah!!! I just emptied the nest  the Pitter Patter of little Staves is NOT in my future for sure


----------

